# Let's Talk Crappie



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Speckle Slabs
Sak-uh-ley
White Perch
The good stuff...

I'm targeting them specifically this weekend and it's my first time. So...where is your favorite spot located? (I keed I keed)

No now really...what are these swimming sandwiches doing around this time of year? Maybe the better question is what is the shad doing, which dictates what the crappie are doing this time of year? I'm not sure. I'm just getting into them so I'm asking. 

I've heard that they like to spawn but they don't spawn until after the white bass. Can anyone confirm that for me?

I've also heard that there is a small shad spawn in the fall and this will send the crappie in search of that. Any truth there?

I've had some folks tell me that crappie don't roam very far and others cite studies where they have been tagged with a transmitter and traveled up to 28 miles. Any opinions on this?

I have been told they are the easiest fish of all to catch and also been told they are so finicky they will just stare at your jig. Hmmm.

I've read that they like to go deep to find warmer water during the winter and they will be deep in the summer too but above the thermocline if there is any. Do they only go shallow to spawn?

About the only thing I'm sure of is my confusion at this point. I don't see alot of discussion about crappie down in SE Texas. Plenty of DFW crappie talk. Seems those lakes are plum full of them. 

Do crappie seek out hard sandy bottoms to spawn in? Does it matter to them? Can you find just as many in a muddy bottom? What is the driving factor that move crappie...food? If food, then I cannot see river/lake/creek bottoms making any difference.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

We can talk about it all day long. I can't seem to catch any 

Best Eating fish the water!!!! We caught huge ones at the 1097 bridge in Conroe several years ago but that went bust.

Kickapoo and Whiterock creek would be your best bets. Buy Minnows! Fish in the heavy brush tops till you can't bear to tie on another hook. Use slip corks.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Karl. 

I am really interested in what these fish are up to right now. Are they chasing food? What moves a crappie this time of year? I know there are some folks on here who could offer some local God-fearin' American advice. I'd like to point out it is an American tradition to crappie fish. I'd also like to point out at this time that I'm not in ISIS. I also heard ISIS hates crappie fishing talk. Why...talkin' crappie fishin' is sweeter than a bald eagle making love to a homemade apple pie. 

Fight ISIS, show your support for all things American, let's talk crappie fishin'.
For the love of your country and hot apple pie on the widow sill...let's talk crappie fishin'.
Oh what a feeling, Crappie Talk!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BOI, I believe your thanksgiving turkey has turned.
Might wanna toss the leftovers out.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I won't deny it SS. My turkey goes from straight turkey to turkey sandwiches which then morphs into turkey salad and then it's anyone's guess if it's any good. Heh.

BUT...I could fix all of that with a crappie sandwich. I guess I could buzz up and down the creeks running up on folks asking if they caught any crappie in this spot. I actually laughed while typing that. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't make it back to the ramp.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't want to hijack, but one of the above made me really belly laugh.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for. Maybe if you are nice to me I will let you go with me saturday. You have to promise to leave the bad luck at home. You can buy the minnows and I have the jigs.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I gotta agree with Mattfishin on the jigs . I'm partial to jigs, roadrunners and small storm swim baits this time of year. I personally think water temperature is the biggest factor to get them to move this time of year and water clarity is the biggest factor in catching them.I haven't been up Kickapoo in the past 10 days but it was awful muddy last time I was up there. I saw some guide reports a couple of days ago from Get the net so I'm guessing either White Rock or Caney is getting fishable. This time of year I look for two things, deeper brush piles or deeper eddy holes. I don't know why but some times they bunch up in the eddy's when there isn't a lot of brush. When you find them in these places a slow rolled road runner is hard to beat !!


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Good luck, BOI. Looking forward to seeing your report.

As for next Thanksgiving, a purÃ©ed mix of leftovers, sour cream, and chicken broth makes a great soup. 

@Mattsfishin - I really enjoy buying minnows í ½í¸‚
(tongue-in-cheek emoji)


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> Is this what you are looking for. Maybe if you are nice to me I will let you go with me saturday. You have to promise to leave the bad luck at home. You can buy the minnows and I have the jigs.


You sir are a true patriot. The reason Lee Greenwood put pen to paper.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

whsalum said:


> I gotta agree with Mattfishin on the jigs . I'm partial to jigs, roadrunners and small storm swim baits this time of year. I personally think water temperature is the biggest factor to get them to move this time of year and water clarity is the biggest factor in catching them.I haven't been up Kickapoo in the past 10 days but it was awful muddy last time I was up there. I saw some guide reports a couple of days ago from Get the net so I'm guessing either White Rock or Caney is getting fishable. This time of year I look for two things, deeper brush piles or deeper eddy holes. I don't know why but some times they bunch up in the eddy's when there isn't a lot of brush. When you find them in these places a slow rolled road runner is hard to beat !!


Thanks whsalum! Good info. Ever notice if they hold to one side or the other more often? I was figuring that they would hang out on the downstream side of these anomalies ready to ambush.


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

We've been killing the crappie on Livingston for the last month Halloween is the time to start fishing for them hard on the north end such as palmetto white rock rocky and Kickapoo creek. Can't give exact spots but if you know the lake and how the river flows when conditions are muddy such as now creeks that are protected from the trinity will still have good fish able water such as Kickapoo. These fish were all caught this morning and have been able to catch limits for the last 2.5 weeks steady when we have time to go on jigs and minnows in 10-14 FOW fishing 8-10 foot in heavy cover. Hope this helps like shadslinger says you don't know unless you go, fishing can be as tough as you make it to be but at the end of the day you'll always learn something new.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Tony22 said:


> We've been killing the crappie on Livingston for the last month Halloween is the time to start fishing for them hard on the north end such as palmetto white rock rocky and Kickapoo creek. Can't give exact spots but if you know the lake and how the river flows when conditions are muddy such as now creeks that are protected from the trinity will still have good fish able water such as Kickapoo. These fish were all caught this morning and have been able to catch limits for the last 2.5 weeks steady when we have time to go on jigs and minnows in 10-14 FOW fishing 8-10 foot in heavy cover. Hope this helps like shadslinger says you don't know unless you go, fishing can be as tough as you make it to be but at the end of the day you'll always learn something new.


I am not even a crappie guy, but had to give green for this. You gave a lot of useful info without giving up your honey hole, which is cool!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*Crappie*

Hey BOI. best advise I can give you. dont bother with Conroe right now. waist of time. hit bridge pillings at any bridge at any other lake that is at least 25 ft or deeper and has clear to stain water. river and creek channels running threw them. wich most do. this is the best time of year to find them stacked up. and catch more. they are ussally saspended between 10 -15 ft. but varies. you can usally find some brush pills that the locals put out also and fish them also. they will mark the bridge pillings also some times. I allway use live minnows most of the time. but do some jigging also when Im borred. im dieing to go my self. but will have to wait till next Month. I always fish on the least moon as possible. just seems to be better. unless you are fishing at night. good luck . the other SS....


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Tony and SS! Good stuff. How do you decide whether to deadstick, slow roll, troll or jig (besides around structure)? Water temp?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The fish will usually tell you the technique pretty quick. I usually start in the holes that have a little slack water or eddy in them. If you think you are pulling the road runner to slow then slow down some more. You will lose a few baits until you get the "feel" but it pays off in the end. On Livingston I start out with a 1/16th oz roadrunner on 4lb test line. I have seen times when line size was the difference. If I don't find them there I will grab the jig pole and dead stick the deeper brush tops. Cold water drives this bite for me and they usually don't want the bait moves at all . Last but not least the 2 inch storm swim bait is deadly slow rolled at times in the shad color. I left the Lake on November 18th and we had gotten 4.5 inches of rain on Kickapoo so I would think it and Rocky would have been washed out for a week or so . Good luck.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good replies by you crappie guys! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

We only dead stick around heavy cover I don't care to cast or troll for crappie even though I spend a lot of hours on water bass fishing we've had best luck using side imaging an down imaging searching for cover and work it good for 20 minutes or so don't hang out long if there not feeding crappie are very finicky it's almost impossible to make them bite like you can for white bass it's either there hungry or not


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

A lot of guys don't have the newer update electronics like others do I have them on both my boats if your one without fancy electronics tie on a .5 ounce sinker and drag it slow behind the boat till you hang up in structure back up and fish that you'll be amazed what you can do with out electronics


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Cool thanks Tony. Great idea using a sinker to find cover. I upgraded my FF last year so I'm anxious to put it to good use. 

Does anyone here spider rig and troll for them? I heard you do less than 1 mph so your lures won't get caught up in the trolling motor. What is the right speed if you long line out the back of the boat? Slower than white bass?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a bag full of jigs they use in la trolling for crappie.
As mentioned by Whsalum I too have a place where there is an eddy after a rain and the crappie will be in the middle of this eddie. If you want Dan we can take your boat tomorrow. You can put a waypoint or two in there but I will be watching you. LOL !!!!!
You will need a slip cork rig also.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a deal! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

My secret spot does not require a boat. Was still catching on minnows 2 weeks after 190 turned to chocolate milk. Always the last area to get muddy, but always the last place to clear. Now I'll have to break out the yak to hit the brush piles at the mouth of Indian Creek. Good luck BOI! Looking forward to a good report from you & Matt!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think Pet Spoon and crappie fishing go together like ShadSlinger and drifting for big blues.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I caught 1 drum. It was a very good learning experience though. Matt went through several techniques with me and we had a good time. The weather was really nice and I finally got back on the water after several weeks.


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

We caught them good yesterday morning plan on going again in morning might have an open seat will let y'all know in few hour


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tony 22, do you know BOI's nickname?
I hear it's Bad Luck Bob, so be careful, lol!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Have I had a few...let's say not so lucky trips? Suuuure. Have I been able to singlehandedly turn off a bite just by showing up? Well shoot who hasn't, am I right? Can I mysteriously render a fish finder useless just by stepping on the boat and have it go back to normal the moment I step off the deck?...yeah that one still creeps me out a bit. BUT....I look good doing it. Heh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Tony 22, do you know BOI's nickname?
> I hear it's Bad Luck Bob, so be careful, lol!


And he wants to know why I haven't had him on the new boat. Lol j/k Dan


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Cuts deep maaaaaan. Won't even take a man drifting for cats. I have to literally wreck my boat just to get a ride. I tell ya...it's tough to be me sometimes. Heh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't let us kid you too bad BOI. Keep those reports coming and when you get on the crappie solid, shoot me a PM.
I will be happy to take you back to that same spot, no problem. 
What are friends for?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

SS that is a very generous offer. Can I buy the beer too? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

There getting bigger by the day


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Dang Tony! Nice slab!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I, hope you and the family enjoyed the crappie that I caught. Heck you should of seen the look on Dan's face when I threw a black back in. It was a nice fish. lol !!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> I, hope you and the family enjoyed the crappie that I caught. Heck you should of seen the look on Dan's face when I threw a black back in. It was a nice fish. lol !!!


Culinary delight.

That black bass was Bill Dance size.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

BIL cleaned 12 last night. This is the biggest vs littlest(10")


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

^^^That's a big crappie!^^^


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

gemba said:


> BIL cleaned 12 last night. This is the biggest vs littlest(10")


That is one big cr&p...pie. LOL! Wow.


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Help!
I've moved to Colorado and haven't wet a hook since I left Texas, over 2 years ago. Even sold my boat before I left. 
I will be home for Christmas and would LOVE to put my wife and I on some good crappie. I can use my Dad's G3 if needed. 
Anybody feel sorry enough for a poor displaced Texan to tell me where I can catch a mess? I'll be in Dayton for a few days then I'll be in Katy for a few more days.

)
polekaat


----------

